# Аккордеоны Кравцова



## НГП (9 Мар 2011)

На фабрике в Молодечно выпускают аккордеоны с необычной клавиатурой. Благодаря особой конструкции с правой стороны умещается 55 нот! Вот описание на сайте фабрики: http://www.zonta.by/ru/desctiption_zk_ru.htm

А вот довольно информативный сайт самого Кравцова: http://www.accordionkravtsov.com/

Кто-нибудь играет на таком инструменте? Что скажут аккордеонисты?


----------



## shilka (13 Апр 2011)

прикольно!


----------



## MAN (13 Апр 2011)

НГП писал:


> Кто-нибудь играет на таком инструменте?


http://www.goldaccordion.com/ensembles/823...se-quintet.html


----------



## НГП (16 Апр 2011)

Спасибо за ссылку, MAN, но там так и не раскрыта тема до конца.
На ютубе тоже очень мало роликов с аккордеоном Кравцова.
Значит, инструмент так и не получил распространения, несмотря на то, что существует уже много лет.
А Вы сами стали бы играть на такой диковинке?


----------



## MAN (18 Апр 2011)

НГП писал:


> А Вы сами стали бы играть на такой диковинке?


Кто? Я? НГП, я дилетант, а аккордеон Кравцова предназначается, насколько я понимаю, для профессиональных аккордеонистов-клавишников, которым не хватает возможностей традиционного аккордеона. Кроме того, мне лично больше по душе баян и с ним я хотя бы немного знаком, а клавишный аккордеон для меня вообще нечто непостижимое. Даже обыкновенный.


----------



## zet10 (18 Апр 2011)

НГП писал:


> Значит, инструмент так и не получил распространения, несмотря на то, что существует уже много лет.


Думаю и не получит.Идея может была и не полохая,но не прижелась.Фабрики эту "чуду-юду" не выпускают,т.к не рентабельно,играющих на этом инструменте единицы , и как итог полное равнодушие к данному "аккордеону".


----------



## koliamba (10 Авг 2011)

распространения, насколько я знаю, он получил, просто общаюсь я с Кравцовым !! =) но! чесное слово, эта смесь , редкосное говно! и Играют на нём, в основном, те люди, которые например поступили в Институт Культуры , к Кравцову, и он их пересаживает! не стоит играть на нём!!


----------



## MAN (10 Авг 2011)

koliamba писал:


> чесное слово, эта смесь , редкосное г...но!


 Слово Ваше, может и чесТное, но уж очень грубое и непечатное. Следовало бы, на мой взгляд, их потщательнее выбирать (слова-то), а заодно и пограмотнее писАть и расставлять. Восклицательными знаками вот тоже злоупотребляете, а лучше бы правильности расстановки прочих знаков пунктуации внимания побольше уделили.
Поверьте, я не со зла это пишу, а потому, как читать Ваши сообщения не слишком удобно, тем более, что тут ведь сообщество музыкантов, а, стало быть, культурных людей, я так думаю.


----------



## koliamba (10 Авг 2011)

согласен, слово подобрал немного не подумав о культуре, но , в пользу себя скажу, я на работе, времени что-то писать мало. . стараюсь не продумывать предложения, а просто высказывать свою точку зрения. ..


----------



## MAN (10 Авг 2011)

koliamba писал:


> стараюсь просто высказывать свою точку зрения. ..


 В таком случае, не уделите ли Вы нам ещё минутку-другую Вашего драгоценного времени, чтобы развернуть мысль о несовершенствах аккордеона системы Кравцова? Чем же он по-Вашему так плох? Люди, которые на нём играют, отзываются об этом инструменте напротив очень положительно. Даже перед баяном находят в нём некоторое превосходство. Другое дело, конечно, что их не так много (как исполнителей, так и самих аккордеонов) в сравнении с обычными аккордеонами и баянами.


----------

